# Could some one please help me reset my iphone



## Tom Thomas (Feb 7, 2005)

With out re-locking it thanks very much.
I have gone into settings then into reset, if i click on reset all content and settings?
will that do it for me without re-locking it again.
And only reset the name and all the movies and pictures / music?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Tom Thomas said:


> With out re-locking it thanks very much.
> I have gone into settings then into reset, if i click on reset all content and settings?
> will that do it for me without re-locking it again.
> And only reset the name and all the movies and pictures / music?


I'm not sure just how much data that particular option removes, but it definitely won't modify your baseband firmware (and thereby remove the unlock).

Any particular reason you're trying to clean things out? Obviously the most thorough is to Restore the firmware. Although, depending on how you unlocked and what version you're coming from and going to, you may have a few steps to do.


----------



## Tom Thomas (Feb 7, 2005)

Could some one please help me here with this .
Would i lose any of my apps if i do this?
All i want to do is reset everything so i can resell it.
All that I really need to do is get rid of my name off the iphone so that the new owner can put there name on it.
thanks very much


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Tom Thomas said:


> With out re-locking it thanks very much.
> I have gone into settings then into reset, if i click on reset all content and settings?
> will that do it for me without re-locking it again.
> And only reset the name and all the movies and pictures / music?


As mentioned, the Reset All will not reflash the baseband, and therefore will not remove the unlock.

While I'm not sure how much information it will remove, that doesn't really matter since you want to sell your phone. You could just click the option and see what info is left (I doubt very much). But while your music, contacts, etc. may be erased, your third-party apps (from jailbreaking) are unlikely to be removed. Those you would need to remove manually (via SSH) or using Installer.app. Unless you don't care, then you can leave them.

Keep in mind that if you used something like a third party To Do app, To Do's would probably not be erased either since those are outside of the iPhone's normal set of applications.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually, if you are going to sell it to someone, you DO want to erase the baseband and everything. You want to do a complete RESTORE, and then update the firmware to the latest (1.1.4).

This will give you a complete "virgin" iPhone. Then you (or the buyer) want to use ZiPhone 2.5 or iNdependence 1.4b5 to re-jailbreak/re-activate/re-unlock. It's very easy.

You'll lose the third-party apps that have been on there, but it's no big deal to reinstall them. A few minutes at best.


----------

